# Which brand of pH Controller do you use?



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Also, is there any problem with buying an AquaticLife pH Controller / ORP Monitor and not using the ORP Monitor functionality, or should I stick with a device that strictly works as a pH Controller? There are a few good deals floating around on a pH Controller/ORP Monitor.


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

I will be using a Digital Aquatics RKE to control my Co2.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

Kelly If you look at my album, you will see the AL controller and I use it without the OPR, no problems here, and this controller is the cream of the crop, compared to the sms and American marine controllers ive tried!


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

How do I look at your album?


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

I've used several in the past. The weakest link is the probe. They all need replacing in 9-12 months and constant calibration. It's also suggested that you recalibrate any time the power to the unit is shut off.


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

For the record, I just ordered the same AquaticLife pH controller / ORP monitor you asked about. Never used a pH controller on an aquarium but I have plenty of professional experience with Hach brand equipment. (I work as a water treatment plant operator.)

What GTR says about the probes being the weak link is essentially true. I expect the AquaticLife meter to be as good as any similar product marketed towards aquarium enthusiasts, but not on the quality level of industrial equipment like Hach. The advantage of the AquaticLife product is the price, considering it comes with both the pH and ORP probes. It doesn't have automatic temperature compensation but I don't think it's necessary since most aquariums are temperature controlled.

I do know that Hach and a few other industrial grade lab equipment manufacturers make many different pH probes intended for specific types of use. Some are very expensive ($600+, just the probe!) but they will be far more accurate, consistent, require less calibration, last longer, etc. Some can be user-serviced & reconditioned. As long as they use a BNC connector, they should all work just fine with our AquaticLife meter. Basically, what I'm trying to say is that in a year, it will be worth your time & money to consider a higher quality probe ~ $100 - $150.


----------



## discusonly (Mar 28, 2010)

I use the Neptune Aquacontroller 3. It's working great and I can pretty much control it from anywhere.


----------



## Motaka (Feb 3, 2010)

I got a Pinpoint.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

pinpoint. youll find that they are useless and a waste of $$ once you figure out where your tank is at. even for co2, youll get used to it. use it, get used to it, then sell it.


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

That doesn't sound like a good idea. First time you tear down & redo your aquarium, or replant, or do a major water change it will be helpful to have that pH meter around. 

I run a constant tap-water drip system. For me the pH meter will be just as much a precaution as a CO2 controller. As long as the AL pH meter works well, it will be a permanent addition.


----------



## Oreo (May 6, 2008)

I found a GREAT website that explains in plain language everything you'd ever want to know about pH probes / meters. They also have a long list of pH probe manufacturers. 

http://www.ph-meter.info/pH-electrode-producers


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

dont use one now but when i did i really liked the pinpoint


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I use an aquacontroller that I quite enjoy....Being exceptionally busy all the time means that there are no "surprises" with the tank, and the AC help me just sort of leave the tank on autopilot. In my opinion, however, pH controllers, though a potential convenience, are largely unnecessary and can be more of a burden than a help for some. I've often encountered people who get so caught up in monitoring the numbers that appear that they literally lose sleep over fluctuating pH values. I think a drop checker is plenty sufficient for most planted tank enthusiasts needs.


----------



## Yokomo99 (Aug 10, 2008)

I use a Neptune Aquacontroller JR. It controls all of my aquarium functions. I can also monitor the tank from my computer. 

Matt


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

For those of you using an AquaticLife pH controller, how do you have it setup? Can you set both the HI and LO positions or only one at a time?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a switch to set high OR low to set it but it seems to me that it kicks on or of outside of your set range. IDK for sure as I just got it about a month ago but my old pinpoint doesnt offer this feature. Its almost 20 yrs. old now tho.


----------



## q8vw (Apr 20, 2010)

I use Full Tunze Ph/Co2 System, Controller, Regulator, Probe, Auto Switch off valve.

Works great.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

For those using Milwaukee, how often the probe needs to be calibrated?


----------



## Kayakbabe (Sep 4, 2005)

I use the Tunze ph controller system too. But it's time to replace the probe. I got it to last 4 years by redoing the KCl in it (taught to do that back in organic chem lab), so you can 'refresh' a ph probe a limited number of times. The little wire you see inside at the bulb end that sits in a little bit of liquid is actually coated with platinum. As the probe ages, that platinum erodes or comes off... so the probe doesn't work as well and it gets worse over time. But I think it's darn silly to just throw an probe away if you can keep using it. The liquid in most probes is KCl, which isn't very hard to obtain. When the probe starts drifting badly between calibrations, it's time to refresh it (most of hte better probes come with instructions for doing that). At some point refreshing it doesn't do any good anymore and it's time for a new probe. I avoid gel filled probes cause those seem to be throwaways (at least I don't know how to refresh and extend the life of them). Anyway... the answer to the poll question for "other" is that I use Tunze. Was simple to setup, reliable, and the kit had ALL the parts. I didn't have to go chase down anything. It has always worked like a charm and until recently. I"m not buying a tunze replacement probe though. I"ll probably go with a Hatch ph electrode this time.


----------



## q8vw (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought AquaMedic probe, calibrated and worked like a charm with my Tunze System.


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

GTR said:


> I've used several in the past. The weakest link is the probe. They all need replacing in 9-12 months and constant calibration. It's also suggested that you recalibrate any time the power to the unit is shut off.


Ive been having problems with mine (Weipro ph-2010) it allways changes its set ph and it seems to be reading a higher ph then the water is, i think it might be the probe,

but GTR's post got me thinking i use a timer on mine aswell which turns it off at night, do you think that might be causing my issue


----------



## newday3000 (Nov 4, 2009)

herns said:


> For those using Milwaukee, how often the probe needs to be calibrated?


I've been using my SMS for 6 months. calibrated once so far and it's fine no issues. I don't care what the PH reads on the controller since I know it drifts over time due to the probe accuracy. I adjust the ph target based on the drop checker showing yellow/green. I don't care if the probe loses accuracy nor do I need to calibrate it. I can turn the dail on the front to set ph target according to the drop checker.

Why does everyone seem concerned about PH accuracy.


----------

